# Nano contest



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

I'd like to do a nano contest for the club between members. It would be a great way to promote planted tanks for GPASI as well.

Here's my proposed rules:

1) Nano = 5.5 gallons or less
2) must be "low tech" - i.e. no CO2 injection. Fertilization is ok, soil is better. Excel dosing is acceptable.
3) any type of lighting is acceptable. Filtration/heater or no hardware is acceptable. 
4) End date would be in July or August - to give enough time for the scape to grow out.
5) any plant that will grow in your conditions is useable. Any hardscape is useable. Any substrate is useable.
6) participants would need to set-up a 'journal' - i.e. take pictures for later use. Beginning pictures and monthly pictures needed - at least 5. If you can take detailed pictures of setup that would be great as well.
7) set up as many as you like, only one tank for submission though.
8) Prize will be substantial. Don't ask me what it will be because I won't tell  We'd have to have a non-member jury. I propose having a poll on the website and asking for others to vote.

I'd like to get at least 10 people involved if possible......

let me know what youns think.


----------



## Earl Roshon (Jul 30, 2005)

I like it
Earl


----------



## BillW (Apr 23, 2005)

Sounds like a good idea; we can talk more about it at Sunday's meeting.

Bill


----------



## Mud Pie Mama (Jul 30, 2006)

Hmmm, _prizes_??? [smilie=u: Very interesting!

Hmmmm, [U]another[/U] tank???? ---Bad, Efren :fish:! Bad, bad :boxing: BAD :axe: !!!

Might have to change the name of the group to Planted Tanks Anonomous. Hi my name is Kate, I had one tank for the first four months. Then it all started innocently enough as I thought: "Hmm, one downstairs, what about one for upstairs?" It's a slippery slope! Slippery...ha, ha, ha!


----------



## madmax (Sep 29, 2004)

I like it! It will give me an excuse to finally set up another nano. I recently purchased some wood from work for a 5 or 10. I'm set! No pressurized CO2 though? Come on, pleeeeeeeaaaaaaaaasssssssse. I don't know if I remember how to grow plants without CO2.


Tim


----------



## IndianaSam (Mar 25, 2005)

Sounds good! I'm in (I think). 

Sam


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

Good idea about discussing it Sunday Bill.

Tim, think of it as a challenge for you for once 

Kate, "but it's just a nano"  That's what I tell myself at least.

Sam, you can set it up at work even  It's only $20 or $30 to set up a 2.5 gallon, depending on what type of lighting you decide to put on it.


----------



## IndianaSam (Mar 25, 2005)

hooha said:


> Sam, you can set it up at work even  It's only $20 or $30 to set up a 2.5 gallon, depending on what type of lighting you decide to put on it.


I just picked up a 5.5g to use to submit my male ram for the GPASI show. I'll use that after the show. Lighting should be cheap (Lights of America CF lights from Home Depot), some top soil and I have about 75lbs of charcoal soilmaster select sitting around.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I'll do it. I think we can discuss all the details Sunday.


----------



## IndianaSam (Mar 25, 2005)

Here are some things we discussed regarding the nano contest

10 gallon and smaller
No CO2 or possibly DIY CO2 (just for whiny Tim)
End time in November
Start time May 1st to give everyone time to plan and get their hardware ready.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

That sounds good to me, but I still say no CO2 - one purpose I'd like to have is to show the tanks at a GPASI meeting to promote planted tanks....they easier it is the better.


----------



## IndianaSam (Mar 25, 2005)

hooha said:


> That sounds good to me, but I still say no CO2 - one purpose I'd like to have is to show the tanks at a GPASI meeting to promote planted tanks....they easier it is the better.


I do have to say that I'm for no CO2 as well.


----------



## madmax (Sep 29, 2004)

Well as usual, I'd like to moan and whine about it,:sad:  :Cry::crybaby: and say we should do CO2. No, I'm just kidding, I guess I can _deal_ with no CO2.:mmph:

Tim


----------

